

Mp3s of the 'How to Start a Startup' Lectures - preetnation
http://yc-cs183b.tumblr.com/
The content belongs to and was created by Stanford and Y Combinator
======
dcwilson
I listen to these via a podcast URL, not sure if it is official or not:
[http://howtostartastartup.co/feed/podcast/](http://howtostartastartup.co/feed/podcast/)

~~~
preetnation
sweet, that's good too

